# conectar 2 PCs por puerto USB

## ensarman

en circunstancias de la vida, me tuve que encontrar con una PC sin tarjeta de red :S pero si con USB, la cosa es que le estuve pasando datos desde mi laptop hasta su pc por un pendrive, la cosa que me parecio un poco tediosa ya que son como unos 30 GB y el pendrive es de 4GB.

hay alguna forma de hacer una coneixon por USB entre 2 PCs. seria incluso mas bacan si entre las 2 aparecieran los discos duros automaticamente como cunado insertas un pendrive

----------

## gringo

si, hay un cable específico para esto ( no me preguntes como se llama que no lo recuerdo, en una tienda de informática medio seria seguro que lo tienen).

En ambas máquinas se levantará una conexión, bajo linux tendrás que usar el driver usbnet.

Otra opción, igual mas barata y funcional, son los adaptadores usb/ ethernet que tan de moda se han puesto ahora.

saluetes

----------

